# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Wie rum dreht sich die Figur?

## Daniel Sun

[flash_i:23sx9m7e]http://www.procreo.jp/labo/silhouette.swf[/flash_i:23sx9m7e]

Sorry, bekomme es nicht anders rein!


Edit Admin: habs mal gemacht

----------


## schiene

obwohl ich vermute das es falsch ist sag ich mal in Uhrzeigerrichtung!
steckt bestimmt ne optische Täuschung dahinter,oder???

----------


## Enrico

Oh, eben wars noch im Uhrzeigersinn, ich stimme ab, komm zurück dreht die sich andersrum. Hehe

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Habs, man bin ich gut heute   ::  

Zwinker mal beim drauf guggen. So oft halt bisse sich andersrum dreht.

----------


## big_cloud

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stroboskopischer_Effekt

----------


## Samuianer

rechts - Uhrzeigersinn

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich will es mal noch nicht auflösen!

----------


## Daniel Sun

Will noch jemand mitmachen? Oder soll ich es auflösen?

----------


## schiene

> Will noch jemand mitmachen? Oder soll ich es auflösen?


na denn,lös mal auf!  ::

----------

Hier gibt es auch eine optische Täuschung......

http://www.maniacworld.com/Banned-Ph...ommercial.html

----------


## Daniel Sun

So dann will ich es mal auflösen. Die Figur dreht sich, rein technisch (also in der abfolge der Einzelbilder), tatsächlich im Uhrzeigersinn. Es liegt aber im Auge des Betrachters wie rum sich die Figur zu drehen scheint. Silhouetten sind doppeldeutig und somit für unserer Gehirn nicht eindeutig einzustufen, daher versucht unser Gehirn die zweidimensionale Figur in eine räumliche Dimension umzuwandeln indem Information, die zwar nicht da sind, aber realistisch wirken, hinzu gefügt werden. 

Wer also die Figur in einer Drehung entgegen des Uhrzeigersinnes sieht, betrachtet die Figur leicht von unten und sieht die Fußsohle. Wer die Drehrichtung im Uhrzeigersinn sieht, der betrachte die Figur leicht von oben und sieht so den Fußspann. Je nachdem wie man anfängt die Figur zu betrachten, kann sie sich also im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen. 

Meine Erklärung bezieht sich auf den Fuß, es kann aber auch jedes anderes Körperteil in betracht gezogen werden, z.B. die Hand oder das Gesicht usw...

----------


## Samuianer

> So dann will ich es mal auflösen. Die Figur dreht sich, rein technisch (also in der abfolge der Einzelbilder), tatsächlich im Uhrzeigersinn. Es liegt aber im Auge des Betrachters wie rum sich die Figur zu drehen scheint. Silhouetten sind doppeldeutig und somit für unserer Gehirn nicht eindeutig einzustufen, daher versucht unser Gehirn die zweidimensionale Figur in eine räumliche Dimension umzuwandeln indem Information, die zwar nicht da sind, aber realistisch wirken, hinzu gefügt werden. 
> 
> Wer also die Figur in einer Drehung entgegen des Uhrzeigersinnes sieht, betrachtet die Figur leicht von unten und sieht die Fußsohle. Wer die Drehrichtung im Uhrzeigersinn sieht, der betrachte die Figur leicht von oben und sieht so den Fußspann. Je nachdem wie man anfängt die Figur zu betrachten, kann sie sich also im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen. 
> 
> Meine Erklärung bezieht sich auf den Fuß, es kann aber auch jedes anderes Körperteil in betracht gezogen werden, z.B. die Hand oder das Gesicht usw...




Rechte oder linke Gehirnhaelfte - also wenn sich die Figur TATSAECHLICH im Uhrzeigersinn dreht, dann weiss ich nicht was es da zu doktern gibt... auch wenn ich die aus verschiedenen Winkeln betrachte oder mich nur auf den Schatten am Boden konzentriere, kriege ich ein eindeutiges Signal aus dem Hauptquartier 'ruebergebeamt...wo ist das Sensimillion noch  - verdammt...   :cool:

----------


## schiene

auf den ersten Blick.....

----------

